# Cray in planted tank



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Is it possible by any means to keep my blue cray in a planted tank without it demolishing the plants?


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Haha, I got the same problem. My crayfish just uproot any plant in their path. You could get plant weights and strap them to the bottoms of your plants, the crays might uproot them, but atleast they won't float up to the top of the tank like mine.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Lol your lucky that the only problem you have is uprooting. My little guy is eating everyhting he can. Sometimes on the stemmed plants he chews the stem and the leaf goes floating up, but weights wouldnt do much for me there lol. Im going to try again with some annubias and java fern, i hear they "taste bad" well see how it works out.


----------

